# Lactaid. Re: Products to help lactose intolerance



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Have you tried lactaid. Or completely avoiding milk products


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I tried Equate which is what Walmart sells. It is comparable to Lactaid Ultra at 9000 FCC. It works alright. I'm ultrasensitive so I have to take 1-2 for small amounts of lactose. It works better if I eat a meal beforhand so the enzyme has time to mix well in the stomach.I tried to avoid diary and have sucessfully. I like sweets with dairy in it, so I try to take my chances. I'm stubborn when it comes to giving it up.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I've tried lactaid and generic lactaid, but they both contain sugar which can give me pain by itself.The times I tried it I once got D 6 hours after eating pizza. I usually avoid dairy, but I've also taken it with cheddar cheese, and it seems to help. Twice I've gotten cramps and D after eating cheese without lactaid. The first time was the next day, the second time was within an hour (that was melted blue cheese at a restaurant, I've since wondered if they mixed it with milk).I do ok with butter if I take simethicone and bentyl with it. I think I'm going to give up on cheese, and I never liked milk anyway. Someday I might find some lactase with no sugar or other no-nos and try again, but I'm already in the habit of avoiding it and that's easier.I think rice milk tastes much better on cereal than cow milk. You can also make cream sauce with it by using cornstarch as a thickener. Remember, dairy milk is meant for baby cows, not people!


----------

